# Free NURBS 3d modelling app ...



## gidon (24 May 2006)

On the cover of Computer Shopper (July 2006): Amapi 3D (v6.1). I've only had a little play but it seems like a perfect companion to SU for those tricky organic shapes that SU isn't designed for. And the exported files come into GSU just fine.Still retails for £350. Cover CD also comes with Carrara but that's more for rendering and creating 3d worlds I think.
Have a look at some examples (video captures) of what it can achieve (well the latest 7.5 version anyway):
http://www.eovia.com/demos/amapi_pro/amapi_pro.asp
Cheers
Gidon
[*Edit*: Even better - I've just found the full version (6.1) can be downloaded for free here:
http://www.eovia3d.net/downloads.php?do=file&id=1 - you need to register for the forum and the file's 100MB - but it's worth it - I'd get it while you can ...]


----------



## Neomorph (24 May 2006)

Oh great!... another 3D app for me to get to grips with.


----------



## gidon (24 May 2006)

- you know you want to!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Shady (24 May 2006)

Star man Gidon - I'd been studying the price of Rhino with great despondency.... :wink:


----------



## gidon (24 May 2006)

Shady - let me know how you get on. It's not particuarly intuitive but very capable - especially for free . It's meant to be comparable to Rhino - but I'm sure not quite as good.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Shady (25 May 2006)

Gidon - It looks very, very capable - not inferior to Rhino, just different interface. However, I'm 250 pages into the 550 page manual... :roll: So it's gonna be - ohh, at least 2 days - before I can do more than turn it on and off...


----------



## gidon (25 May 2006)

I agree Shady - I've had more of a play - it's very impressive. The tutorials give you a nice simple overview. Here's my attempt at the cherry (very very easy to do):







And it imports into SU perfectly which should be handy ...

Cheers

Gidon


----------

